# Homemade Fiery Salsa



## Coram Deo (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Summer is over and my pepper garden did wonderful this year... I had so many peppers at season end that I decided to Jar them for the winter into Salsa....

I just finished chopping them up and mixing them with our garden tomatoes and filled two large mason jars with my homemade salsa cocktail and sealed them for the winter..... Here is a run down of the peppers that the two jars contains in all:

42 Habanero Peppers
15 Jalapeno Peppers
10 Chile Peppers
13 Hot Cherry Peppers
10 Hot Banana Peppers
5 Sweet Banana Peppers

Yummie........

Oh how sweet for the winter....


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 25, 2007)

How did you preserve them? My wife makes good salsa. But she can't preserve it without ruining the flavor. Too much heat ruins flavor and texture. Too little and it spoils. Freezer canning messes it up too.


----------



## ANT (Oct 25, 2007)

That sounds soooo good ...
I love hot peppers!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you grow paprikas?


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, you truly are a pepperhead. Kudos.


----------



## Coram Deo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, my wife showed me... I hope it won't be ruined...  We boiled the jars and then filled them with my Salsa put the lids on and then screwed on the bands and boil them for 10 mins. Removed them and let them cool for 10 to 12 hours.

My wife and another lady told me it should be fine....

What does the flavor taste like and the texture feel like to you when it is heated to much?



Wannabee said:


> How did you preserve them? My wife makes good salsa. But she can't preserve it without ruining the flavor. Too much heat ruins flavor and texture. Too little and it spoils. Freezer canning messes it up too.


----------



## Coram Deo (Oct 25, 2007)

I did not get around to growing Paprikas or Cheyenne Peppers this year..... I might add them next year... 



turmeric said:


> Do you grow paprikas?


----------

